# Lost a good friend



## deerehauler (Oct 5, 2012)

Lost a good friend Thursday Morning. Her name was Dixie. She was born and saved from a drainage ditch on 11/01.  I took her, her brothers,sisters and mother in and raised them till they good live on there own. The owner of the mom and pups was having a bunch of issues at had abandoned the house and dogs. They eventually returned looking for there dog and pups. They let me pick one and keep it for taking care of them. Dixie was the only one that I know of to survive past 1 year. She lived a very spoiled life with our family and had alot of great trips around the east coast. Her death came on so fast this week and was unexpected. Feel like we never even got a chance to say goodbye like we would have liked too. They say it was an infection in the pancreas. They think she had pancreatitis cancer all along and it just flared up. They tried to treat and save her but it was just her time.  She is now laid to rest at home under a shady oak tree in the back where she liked to run. We miss you Dixie and our life will have a void without you RIP


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 6, 2012)

Really sorry to hear this.....I lost one of my Labs 2 months ago
and know how you feel...

She was a beautiful dog, and I am sure you have many memories
to carry you forward....
Many people don't realize how important our pets are to us....


----------



## SonyaS (Oct 6, 2012)

Beautiful girl. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear this DJ!!..........I feel the pain you are going through!!

My thoughts, and prayers go out to you, and Dixie!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry for your loss!  RIP dixie!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a akc registered German short hair pointer that I will give you. He was out of a litter of pups we had and he needs somebody just like you. Here is a picture of him. If you want him all you have to do is come and get him. This is a high quality dog we sold the other 9 pups for 500 a piece. Let me know


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 7, 2012)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I have a akc registered German short hair pointer that I will give you. He was out of a litter of pups we had and he needs somebody just like you. Here is a picture of him. If you want him all you have to do is come and get him. This is a high quality dog we sold the other 9 pups for 500 a piece. Let me know



GON never ceases to amaze me at the great people that are on here! That is so nice of you to offer him to us and very much appreciated. I am going to hafta pass right now as we are just not ready for another yet. We Still have a Wiemaraner named Gracie who is helping ease the pain of losing the other. Thank you so much agian the offer just lifts us up itself.


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 8, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of Ms. Dixie. My heart goes out to you


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 9, 2012)

So sorry to hear about you losing your family member...


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Oct 9, 2012)

deerehauler, the way a man loves and cares for his dog says much about the man. Dixie was BLESSED to share her life with you and your family. I had several first class black & tan deer dogs, when I was younger. When I moved away from the farm I gave them to friends who would hunt them. Now I've got two Chiquaquas who stay in the house with my wife and I. They are spoiled, but I love that greeting every time I come home.


----------



## remington1 (Oct 13, 2012)

sorry for your lost.....it"s always hard when you lose a friend...


----------



## coonbelly (Oct 13, 2012)

sorry for your loss man


----------



## GroundMan (Oct 14, 2012)

She is still running, and always will be. Keep on going, she wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## hwaldrop (Nov 17, 2012)

so sorry for you loss


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Dec 12, 2012)

*.*

Sorry for your loss. We had to put one of our dogs to sleep last night. It's been rough around here since. Purchased her from a piece of trash breeder a few years ago. All of her (breeder) pup's had heart issues but we'd already gotten attached by the time we found out a few weeks later. She told us, "bring her back and I'll give you some of the money back". Vet told us she wouldn't live but a year or two. She was almost nine when she died. My wife is a respiratory therapist and she made her an oxygen mask and we kept tanks with us wherever we went. Our dog's meds were around $100 per month but all true dog lovers know what we'll do for our animals. Not trying to derail your thread, but I know what you're going through. Its tuff and I'm venting!!


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 12, 2012)

My heart goes out to you!! So sorry for your loss!!! I have also felt your pain in the past,so sorry to hear this!!


----------



## Redbow (Dec 13, 2012)

Sorry for your loss . Nothing leaves a bigger hole in your heart than the loss of a pet. My wife and I have been there many times over the years. We always go right out and get another one..


----------



## tjrutz (Dec 20, 2012)

what a good lookin dog! I had one growing up and someday maybe ill be able to talk the ol lady into letting me have one!


----------



## MudLuvr (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm sorry for the loss. I couldn't imagine losing my chocolate lab he is my best friend.


----------



## Classe (Jan 12, 2013)

*Zorro*

I'm sorry for the loss,I knew hove it feels. I lost my best hunting friend last summer. He was bitten by a snake.I run and carried him fore like 2 miles. The  vet is located on my street but I was a little to late,hes body was shutting down and the vet had to put him to sleep.
This was my worst summer in a long time.
The next morning my son crashed his moped in to a car and brook his back.. He servived and the doctors saved his spine. todag he just feel a little stiff.
I guess when bad things happen the never come a lone.


----------

